# THE ONLY SPREADSHEET YOU NEED FOR UBER/LYFT/CITY COMPARISON



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1enQV6cSI_xANkiM0KUYU2zuHHDq3VoRLXym1XuhVxH4/edit?usp=sharing

Click on the link above to compare uber vs lyft vs your city's rates vs. any other city. You can only edit the red lined cells (rates per mile, rate per minute. percentage taken). Fares on left side of sheet, driver payout on right.


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

I drive for Uber and Lyft. In Atlanta, Lyft pays better and takes less percentage, but I find the ratio of Uber pax to Lyft pax is about 6 to 1.


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

cmon try it, you'll like it


----------



## Grasor (Mar 3, 2016)

Everyone loves a good spreadsheet! Might be handy to print out and laminate a card so you can help passengers estimate a fare. I get asked that sometimes but usually I'm just in town so my answer is < $12.


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

Grasor said:


> Everyone loves a good spreadsheet! Might be handy to print out and laminate a card so you can help passengers estimate a fare. I get asked that sometimes but usually I'm just in town so my answer is < $12.


Laminate good idea, and on the backside. This is a good estimate of your fare so you will have aa accurate number to base your tip on.


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver (Dec 17, 2015)

Hot Damn, so I can compare Uber and Lyft and figure out which to turn on? 
Awesome!

Now I need one that incorporates surge, cost per mile to drive, and estimated deadhead miles. You've got me thinking !!

Good job, MM!


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

CIncinnatiDriver said:


> Hot Damn, so I can compare Uber and Lyft and figure out which to turn on?
> Awesome!
> 
> Now I need one that incorporates surge, cost per mile to drive, and estimated deadhead miles. You've got me thinking !!
> ...


good idea bro...i can make those revisions. well adding the surge is easy; and it would be easy to put a factor for dh miles, i just use 2x. Cost/mile...hmmmm.....not sure how to do that one easily. it would be some factor like hummer = 5x prius cost....maybe i can pop in a cost per gallon and mpg for that..


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver (Dec 17, 2015)

Hey, If I'm not bringing up too many ideas at once...
Comprehensive spreadshee on wages per hour for any ride that's offered. would be great. 
Obviously we do this on the fly with every offer...but a spreadsheet great, more precise, and quicker.

Here are some fields
I kind of went all out on this..lol

It would be nice to have user input fields in red at top left of spreadsheet for easy input.
Static ones (like SRF) below that in black...can be updated later as needed.

*Needed:*
- Surge multiplier field (user input) that is added to relevant formulas
-Uber's percentage cut (user input). Maybe default to 25%, but user adjustable.
- SRF or whatever it's called now. 
- Cost per mile to drive. User field. If you want, we could have a drop down, or suggestion just to the right of the field so people are a little realistic i.e.: Federal guidelines: 54 cents/mile, New SUV: $1.04/mile, 4-7 year old car 50 cents/mile (or something), 40 cents/mile (what I use!), 10 year old car: 30 cents/mile. These are roughly based on some DOT and other research I did. Of course driver should be able to input any number they want.
- Soc. Security tax, if we can work that out

*Maybe:*
- Average percentage tip. If we're really doing Lyft, then average tip percentage. (I don't think enough Uber drivers get tips to warrant including this field). Or, if this is an easy add, make default 0 for uber side and like 5% (or $1, average?) for Lyft. (Or leave blank).

*I suggest we do NOT include: *
- Federal Taxes
----> Looking at wages per hour implies we are in some ways comparing Uber runs to a REGULAR job. If someone considers working at McDonalds for $8.50/hour, they don't start deducting federal taxes...nope, They just compare $8.50/hour to working at Target (whatever that is per hour), assuming tax percentage on all these will be about the same. 
-----> also, while some people will pay taxes on Uber wages, some won't (because of high mileage expenses...it just seems easier and more accurate to leave federal taxes off the spreadsheet.

- I think it's easier to ignore fixed costs...but could include that if you want (maybe on a future revision, I guess?). I.e. a single box for all fixed costs (i.e. mints (ha!), water, car washes, extra cell phone, additional data on cell service, etc, ANYTHING that is not included in the federal mileage number)
and a box for number of trips for whatever period the driver is addressing. i.e. if I pay $27 per month in car washes, $10 for additional cell data each month, and $3 for the dashcam (i.e. $100 that I'm ammortizing over 33 months...), 
Then driver puts $40 in the first box. If a part-timer does 100 drives per month...that's 40 cents per ride! wow...more than I thought  ! Sure would make the minimum fare rides extra undesirable. So, imo, fixed costs are only worth including if we are listing minimum fare X rides in the spreadsheet.

Perhaps have default values, such as $0.54 (I thinkg it is?) cost of driving per mile, but user can change that of course.


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

CIncinnatiDriver said:


> Hey, If I'm not bringing up too many ideas at once...
> Comprehensive spreadshee on wages per hour for any ride that's offered. would be great.
> Obviously we do this on the fly with every offer...but a spreadsheet great, more precise, and quicker.
> 
> ...


HOLY SHITEBALLZ Cinci, that's a heap a cipherin thare boy. Where did u go to school, Harvard? I'm just a ga techie and it was a long arse time ago. You guys up to the challenge: Accept. Copy my spreadsheet and work onit. I'm not giving up protected cell privileges to every TomDickHarry that would surely butcher it past recognition. Party on


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver (Dec 17, 2015)

MulletMa
n said:


> HOLY SHITEBALLZ Cinci, that's a heap a cipherin thare boy. Where did u go to school, Harvard? I'm just a ga techie and it was a long arse time ago. You guys up to the challenge: Accept. Copy my spreadsheet and work onit. I'm not giving up protected cell privileges to every TomDickHarry that would surely butcher it past recognition. Party on


Oh, yep, that was a lot. A whole lot!

Um...would you still do the surge and deadhead miles? 
That would be amazing

Thx much,

I think I can do Uber fee and percentage


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

SURE...CAN'T TODAY CUZ I ALREADY WASTED SO MUCH TIME IN THIS FORUM TODAY (caps)....dont wanna spend the whole day being unproductive. I'm off in a hour


----------



## dailypay (Nov 30, 2015)

WOW. This is some AMAZING content. Nice job, MulletMan


----------



## RightTurnClyde (Dec 9, 2015)

Givin back to the community; I like it! Nice job...


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

CIncinnatiDriver said:


> Hey, If I'm not bringing up too many ideas at once...
> Comprehensive spreadshee on wages per hour for any ride that's offered. would be great.
> Obviously we do this on the fly with every offer...but a spreadsheet great, more precise, and quicker.
> 
> ...


Have just what you want. I will see to post on Google. It's a workbook complete with a fare calculator(Uber) fares only since I have never done Lyft.


----------



## CIncinnatiDriver (Dec 17, 2015)

OrlUberOffDriver said:


> Have just what you want. I will see to post on Google. It's a workbook complete with a fare calculator(Uber) fares only since I have never done Lyft.


Sounds great - I'm looking forward to seeing that!


----------



## andaas (May 19, 2015)

Just add a SRF/Booking fee entry field under your Uber MILE/MIN fields; and then update the driver actual formulas to include "-$b$3" after the initial calculation. That will show mostly accurate values for Uber.


----------



## OrlUberOffDriver (Oct 27, 2014)

CIncinnatiDriver said:


> Sounds great - I'm looking forward to seeing that!


The complete workbook doesn't work on Google since it has VBA scripting. So I edited to the calculator only, the "auto minutes" does not work because of VBA but the rest is ok.
Fares for the markets need to be updated, that can be done in the "calculator data" spreadsheet. (I have stopped updating rates back in Nov 2015)
1. Market can be chosen from drop down.
2. Platform whether uberX or XL or whatever you drive.
3. Uber commission rate can be changed from drop down.
4. If, a surge ride that can also be chosen from the drop down.
This is a result of over a year and half work to get the to this point.
The complete workbook only works on a PC with office 2010 or later, due to the VBA SCRIPTING.

Edit here is the link: https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1l0Ufnbx-IcyCpQGy9QHx5OmGBCduHZHohlMNKMpRNwI/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

here is a copy of the above spreadsheet that is unprotected. Please make a copy of it before editing. That way if you butcher it up you can come back and get a clean copy.. Thanks! 

https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1mOn_QxRRF6R94G3VcMHp_M8DqqQ0nYsKEUKxnazT71o/edit?usp=sharing


----------



## USArmy31B30 (Oct 30, 2015)

MulletMan said:


> here is a copy of the above spreadsheet that is unprotected. Please make a copy of it before editing. That way if you butcher it up you can come back and get a clean copy.. Thanks!
> 
> https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/1mOn_QxRRF6R94G3VcMHp_M8DqqQ0nYsKEUKxnazT71o/edit?usp=sharing


That's awesome bro! Thanks!

Unfortunately, here in Las Vegas we will never see mileage past 20 miles (I did 19.4 miles 6 months ago) miles... It's more like

Mins
1
2
3
4
5
Etc up to 20 mins

and

Miles
<1
1
2
3
4
5
Up to 20 miles


----------



## MulletMan (Mar 2, 2016)

USArmy31B30 said:


> That's awesome bro! Thanks!
> 
> Unfortunately, here in Las Vegas we will never see mileage past 20 miles (I did 19.4 miles 6 months ago) miles... It's more like
> 
> ...


I can edit the minute column and make you one if you want...just ask..and tip me...my new tip jar


----------



## USArmy31B30 (Oct 30, 2015)

MulletMan said:


> I can edit the minute column and make you one if you want...just ask..and tip me...my new tip jar
> 
> View attachment 33162
> View attachment 33163


Hahahaha clever!

But, but, but, Mr TK said NO TIPPING NECESSARY... I promise to give you five stars (then 4* you later LoL)


----------

